# Need lots off help pls!!!



## Geovanni31990 (Jan 23, 2010)

hello ppl i just started a salt water fish tank its a 3 gallon one and i no its pretty small but i like a challenge its a picotope 3gallon. its a week old and still can get the rite amount salt it changes from being gud to not having enough is this mabe have to do wit my temp. becuz i dont have a heater yet and just today my live rock is getting this rust brown color to it and idk wat it is it might kill my puffer or any other things i will later have in there and about the puffer yes i no it will grow out my tank but i jut plan to keep him while his little so can sum one help me wit this problem THANX


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

First, lets talk salt. Saltwater should be mixed in a bucket prior to being added to the tank. You need to test the salt with a hydrometer, to confirm you have reached the level you are seeking. If you are setting up a true marine aquarium, then you want 1.024 to 1.025, which is natural seawater.

Once added to the aquarium, the specific gravity (1.024-1.025) will not drop. Salt does not evaporate, meaning it does not leave the tank. Salt levels can RISE as evaporation occurs, but will return to normal levels when you replace evaporated water with freshwater. {Note: specific gravity levels can drop over long periods of time due to salt creep.}

I think you are getting an inaccurate reading from your hydrometer. Are you using a floating type hydrometer or hydrometer with a floating arm?

On the next subject, I am not sure if this is really a marine tank. There is not a single species of marine pufferfish that would be kept (even short term) in a 3 gallon tank. What species of Pufferfish did you buy?


----------



## Geovanni31990 (Jan 23, 2010)

well i have a meter that has a arm and i want to have a tank wit carols and stuff like that rite now my meter reads 1.017 and the water a have i buy it at my local pet store which they have made and then sell it i buy 5G and then save wat ever is left so wen i change the water water again. the kind of puffer i have is a green spotted puffer,also my live rock is turning a rust,brown color??:shock:


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I would suggest cleaning out your hydrometer in vinegar, which will break down any calcium deposits that can cause the arm to stick.

The Green Spotted Puffer is a brachish water fish, so having a specific gravity in the 1.017 range is not a problem.


----------



## Geovanni31990 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Fish died*

well so much foe the puffer fish it died on mr today :-? cuz the water was to cold i guess so not a got me a autom. heater and sum alge in my filter


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Geovanni31990 said:


> well so much foe the puffer fish it died on mr today :-? cuz the water was to cold i guess so not a got me a autom. heater and sum alge in my filter


I disagree. The pufferfish died because you did not properly mature the system.

I can't understand the remainder of the question. It would be helpful if you would please form your posts in conversational manor, so that we can actually understand what you saying.


----------



## mrdemin (Oct 4, 2009)

Sounds like he/she bought another fish, heater, and put algea in the filter. That fish will die too, if not then good for you. People don't fly airplanes if they dont know how to do so.
I'm not sure what algea in filter means either.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

mrdemin said:


> People don't fly airplanes if they dont know how to do so.


What? I thought all you had to do was put gas in the engine and hit the thrust. There is more to it?


----------



## Geovanni31990 (Jan 23, 2010)

well its my first salt water fish tank but its 3G and people tell me the smaller the harder it is but i dont want a big o tank. i think rite now i have everything that i need to start a salt water tank um i have an autom. heater and have the water rite now about 76-78F which is good at less i think and my rock is turning this rust brown color but i dont no if thats a sign saying if my tank is ready or not? the water i have i buy it from my local pet store they already have it set at 1.021, 1.022 BUT once i put it in my tank it goes to 1.017, 1.018 idk if it my meter or something else:-? i also got this green Spaghetti Algae in my filter that would help my tank, and the puffer fish, i still think it died bcuz i didnt have a heater in there and the water was kinda cold like about 60F. also do yall thank this size tank will need a power head ?? i also should be getting this power filter which is a power filter/oxy skimmer it looked like a pretty good filter


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Geo,

You are throwing your money away. You have virtually no chance of making this tank a success. Look at it this way...

Lets say you decided to become a mountain climber. There are certain skills to acquire. Would you make your first effort at climbing a mountain to be taking on the most difficult possible terrain, with inadequate equipment, and virtually no knowledge at all about climbing mountains?

Sorry. We really just won't be able to help you given the situation. 

Mark


----------



## Geovanni31990 (Jan 23, 2010)

*:shock:*

so wat should i do??? i really want to make my tank work


----------



## mrdemin (Oct 4, 2009)

Geovanni31990 said:


> so wat should i do??? i really want to make my tank work


I feel your pain, I want discus but my 29g tank isn't big enough... That being said, you should settle for something else. I was actually recently considering getting a 3-5g tank for a betta, they are beautiful fish. Freshwater, but hey you can only do so much with 3 gallons. A plant, a snail, and it can be a beautiful tank.
I'm no saltwater expert, but I'm pretty sure there arent any fish you could keep in a 3g tank.
Another thing with saltwater and why people don't recommend setting up smaller tanks is that the smaller they get the less stable they are and much more difficult to maintain. 30 gallons is considered "small" with regards to saltwater, now what would you call 3 gallons?

Not to rain on your parade, but you will just be heartbroken everytime you add a fish, so save yourself the headache.. and heartache.. and money.. and do something that is actually possible :-? (which isn't much, sorry to say)


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

You're trying to put a Ferrari motor in a Kia. It ain't gonna work. Don't torture any more salt water fish messing with a 3 gallon tank. Get some small size gravel, a plant, and a Betta and sit it on your desk and enjoy. A challenge is a challenge but there is no excuse for this in a 3 gallon.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Another wonderful freshwater setup would be White Clouds. A small school of 4 or 5, with some easy to keep plants would be a wonderful setup. I had a desktop with White Clouds some years back that was very enjoyable.

For further advise on the concept of appropriate live plants for this setup, I would suggest you turn to the other area of this forum, which you can find much more experienced advise on this topic:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/aquarium-plants/

Hopefully they don't disagree with me.


----------



## Geovanni31990 (Jan 23, 2010)

*super tank*

i have to make this work thanks for everyones thoughts about this kind of tank but i really would wish sum one could kinda walk me threw this. i say this bcuz iv seen tanks just like mine work and even have live corals,clown fish etc. i have the money for it i just need the rite stuff. umm i dont really like fresh water tank they are so boring but really thanks to all that has tried to help me thanxs but i would really want sum one to help me with the situation i have thanks:lol:


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Geovanni31990 said:


> i have to make this work thanks for everyones thoughts about this kind of tank but i really would wish sum one could kinda walk me threw this. i say this bcuz iv seen tanks just like mine work and even have live corals,clown fish etc. i have the money for it i just need the rite stuff. umm i dont really like fresh water tank they are so boring but really thanks to all that has tried to help me thanxs but i would really want sum one to help me with the situation i have thanks:lol:


You are asking to attempt the most difficult possible saltwater setup. I would personally not attempt this because I lack the experience to pull it off with a high possibility of success. Sorry, I really can't help.


----------



## Bluetangclan (Jan 23, 2010)

I agree you are probably wasting your time, money and lives but will try to see if I can help. Sure you cant do a small 10 or 20 gallon? Your chances of success would raise significantly and they are still tiny tanks.

1. Quit adding fish

2. Anyway, you have a heater, some LR, and aragonite sand? Turn it on and let this run. You should have enough die off from the rock that you dont need to subject a fish to this. If anything toss in a piece of shrimp and let it decay.
--The brown stuff is a normal first stage of tank cycling, get used to it and it will be there a month or so but will eventually die off.

3. You NEED a skimmer. There are several small skimmers available for pico tanks. Never having used one I have no idea how effective they are, but one is needed, ask your LFS or look online.

The only thing I can come up with on the salignity thing is either yours or your LFS's hydrometer is off. If its one of those cheap plastic ones(I use one too) odds are its off as they are notoriously inaccurate.

Have you read any books on this subject? There are alot of good books describing every single aspect of this hobby, unfortunately rarley will you find them at B&N, those are usually crap books that give you horrible advice like saying cleaner wrasse are needed for every tank or mandarins are easy. The Consciencous Marine Aquarist is a bible of the hobby, you should get it, read it, learn it.

There are very few fish that will successfully live in this tank and puffers of any persuasion are not one them. Even clowns you are limited and they wont live their whole lives 10+ years in something that small. There are a couple gobies that might work if they eat flake. Citron or clown gobies, or maybe a bicolor blenny. At most you will have one fish. Sorry, that small a tank, its what you are stuck with. Personally I wouldnt even bother with this, but if I was, I would not have any fish. I would stick with a pair of fire shrimp or a coral banded shrimp and some hermits and snail or two. 

Buy, at a minimum, a kit for measuring saltwater Ammonia, Nitrite, and nitrate. Only after all three have spiked and all three are back to zero should you even consider adding any fish. On a 55 it takes about a month for the initial cycle to be complete. Note that i say initial as a tank will not be completely stable for 6 months to a year. While you may not be able to measure whats off, if you have SPS coral, you will find out real quick when it is.(dont even think about SPS coral, it was an example)

What kind of lighting over the tank?

Sounds like you have chaeto macro algae in your filter? Why in your filter? Is there a light over it so it can do the photosynthesis thing? If it has no light, it will die.

Again i think you are wasting your time and money but if you refuse to listen to all the cautions we have given you and go ahead anyway with it, then hopefully you will listen to something I have said and it will help you.


----------



## Geovanni31990 (Jan 23, 2010)

yes i have LR, heater, and Live sand, im also should be getting in this power filter/oxy skimmer, and the algae is in my filter and does get some light. the local pet store gave it to me and told me it would help wit my tank but its green and hard but looks like little strings. the light i have on it is a 9w 50/50. and about the Shrimp you talked about what is it for? and does it need to be a dead shrimp like the kind you you eat? ill post sum pictures up about things and how my tank looks. also will i need a power head?


----------



## Geovanni31990 (Jan 23, 2010)

you can go to see my tank and there you will find sum pictures of it later i will add a video


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Bluetangclan said:


> There are a couple gobies that might work if they eat flake. Citron or clown gobies, or maybe a bicolor blenny.


I'm sure it was just an oversight in the excitement of typing, but just a reminder that Citron Gobies are a cold water species.


----------



## Bluetangclan (Jan 23, 2010)

Your skimmer will work fine along with the filter you have for flow I think. The smallest powerhead will be too much I think for a 3 gallon. The shrimp is to start the cycle. It will decompose. You know about the Nitrogen cycle correct? Do a search and read about it, probably the keystone of the saltwater hobby. Understanding it will help you alot and maybe why so we are against this idea. Yeah, any dead shrimp will work. Go to the seafood area of the gorcery store and see if there are any fresh cocktail shrimp without additives and get one.
No idea what a powerfilter/oxyskimmer is, never heard of a combined system. Thought you already had a power filter.

Dont know if some light is enough. You want it in direct light.

Really? I never actually knew that, never owned one, thought it was the same thing in a different color to clown gobys. Citrons are the bright orange ones right?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Bluetangclan said:


> Really? I never actually knew that, never owned one, thought it was the same thing in a different color to clown gobys. Citrons are the bright orange ones right?


Sure enough. It is surprising how often cold water species pop up in the trade.


----------



## Geovanni31990 (Jan 23, 2010)

yes i have a filter but its just a small one its an 40 GPH not enough. the one im getting is is a 95 GPH and its a power filter combined with a oxy skimmer ill post a link of it.https://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+16729&pcatid=16729 and about the light what did you mean about direct light?


----------



## Bluetangclan (Jan 23, 2010)

Dont think that is a real skimmer, looks like deceptive marketing to me. That kind just does surface stuff. A skimmer injects microbubbles into a chamber which I believe bonds to dissolved organic material in the water and bubbles it up to a chamber you can rinse out when it gets full. Look up biocube skimmers. Here is one.
Oceanic BioCube Protein Skimmer at PETCO.

That would work fine for your tank. Never go by what the tank size says, they are usually overblown stats.

Yes your macroalgae will need direct light not indirect. Most people keep macro in a second tank plumbed into the main tank or have an in tank refugium which you really dont have room for.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Clarification. We are at fault, being we the hobbyists, by using our terms incorrectly. A "protein skimmer" is actually any device which skims organics from the surface of the water.

Over time, we stopped using the term "Foam Fractionator" or "Foam Separator" and instead began saying "Protein Foam Separator" and then "Protein Foam Skimmer" or "Protein Skimmer". In other words, it isn't really deceptive marketing. It is actually very accurate marketing. The hang on filter linked above actually have a surface skimmer, skimming organics from the surface. Unfortunately it does not remove these organics, as a modern Protein Skimmer does.

Clear as mud? So, bottom line, that unit is not what you want for a saltwater tank.


----------



## Geovanni31990 (Jan 23, 2010)

CHEACK out my videos on you tube YouTube - 3 gallon picotope aquarium AND YouTube - 3 gallon picotope aquarium update


----------

